# Waterfowl Season of memories (video)



## snowgoosekilla (Feb 18, 2012)

Delete


----------



## eye_guysd (Jan 23, 2005)

Nice job, way to get the snows to finish. 
keep smiling in the pictures you have something to smile about!


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

The video in your link has been blocked.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

works for me


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

SkunkNipples said:


> works for me


My bad, must not be working on my mobile.


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice shoots and way to capture the memories


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

That's good hunting! :sniper:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice job and video...............


----------

